# Western NY and Buffalo



## Juga (Apr 18, 2017)

Recently found out that my family and I will be moving to Buffalo this summer. Pretty excited for the change in scenery, job, and to get back to learning more about photography. I wish I had more time while I was in Charleston but my job definitely kept me pretty busy all the time.

Anyway, looking for some insight in the Buffalo/Western NY area for meet-ups or good locations for some landscapes. I have been doing some research but locals know the good stuff that the ole world wide web doesn't find for you.


----------

